# Winter is here!!



## SurefootCopper (Oct 23, 2010)

Winter is finally here at Copper. Its been snowing all day and its supposed to continue through the night. Keep it coming mother nature!!!!
Deep powder days are around the corner!!!


----------



## Fluid Dreams (Jan 9, 2007)

Yay! Love all the celebrating. Colorado is stoked for winter.


----------



## miahski2 (Apr 29, 2007)

Caught the end of the storm last tues. skied a few runs at the basin until the pass opened then skied boot high powder for the rest of the afternoon, awoke early the next morning and had a sick run down the professor before the sun hit it. READY for the next storm to roll through.....


----------

